
Malware Lets a Drone Steal Data by Watching a Computer’s Blinking LED - anaxag0ras
https://www.wired.com/2017/02/malware-sends-stolen-data-drone-just-pcs-blinking-led/
======
tonybeltramelli
4,000 bit/s with a photodiode sensor, that's quite a bandwidth

